# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Arisan KOI

## Attar

Suhu, Om Mod, Koisers,
Ini mungkin terdengar agak seperti Ibu-ibu, tapi saya coba kasih usul terutama untuk newbie kayak saya yang punya budget terbatas He he he, disisi lain pingin punya koi bagus tapi kepentok budget,
Gimana jika diadakan arisan koi terutama untuk jenis Gosanke yg menurut polling menempati rating tertinggi, mungkin dibuat per-region untuk 10-20 member
Dimana mungkin para dealer mau mempelopori, karena sekarang sdh ada program Keeping contest, GO dan gimana kalau sekarang dibuat program arisan?
Gimana Om Mod mau memfasilitasi?

----------


## victor

keliatannya koq pada ga bisa tuh, soalnya pada sibuk kerjaan sendiri2.
kali.....  ::

----------


## Attar

Mungkin dibuat mekanismenya spt GO, jadi peserta cukup datang diawal ke dealer yg memfasilitasi dan selanjutnya pembayaran dilakukan melalui transfer selanjutnya
Di awaal periode peserta ambil nmr undian dan koi dikirim sesuai undian dan harga termasuk ongkir.
Atau ada masukan dari member lain untuk mekanisme atau cara yg lebih efektif dan lebih secure untuk semua.
 Usulan lain??

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mungkin dibuat mekanismenya spt GO, jadi peserta cukup datang diawal ke dealer yg memfasilitasi dan selanjutnya pembayaran dilakukan melalui transfer selanjutnya
> Di awaal periode peserta ambil nmr undian dan koi dikirim sesuai undian dan harga termasuk ongkir.
> Atau ada masukan dari member lain untuk mekanisme atau cara yg lebih efektif dan lebih secure untuk semua.
>  Usulan lain??


Biasanya dealer tidak mau ambil risiko karena menyangkut makhluk hidup. Mereka juga tidak mau ikan keluar dengan pembayaran di belakang

Apa ada usulan yg lebih spesifik? karena kalau liat skema sekarang, sy blm liat perbedaannya dengan GO +.angsuran spt dalam 2nd National GO event atau Taniguchi Mako GO event

----------


## Attar

Terima kasih Om Ajik, memang sepertinya hampir ga ada bedanya dgn GO, perbedaannya adalah dealer tidak perlu menyediakan ikan sebanyak jumlah peserta di awal,  dan dealer hanya akan mengeluarkan
Ikan pada saat uang terkumpul, dan peserta bisa memilih varietas yg dikehendaki sesuai harga / nilai arisan.
Karena perbulannya para dealer sdh mempunyai pasokan yg tetap utk masing2 varietas sesuai dengan  harga
Yang sama dengan nilai arisan
Memang permasalahan atau hal yang krusial disini adalah tidak ada jaminan uang terkumpul
pada waktu yg ditetapkan.
Jadi peserta harus datang di awal dengan data pribadi lengkap utk pertimbangan dealer/fasilitator.

Just an idea

Rgrds,
Attar

----------


## Attar

Di tunggu inputan dari para senior, suhu, kois-er,
Menurut saya ini bisa jadi salah satu terobosan/ marketing concept para dealer menembus segment newbie yang biasanya hanya koleksi koi kelas non SQ, begitu juga. Sebaliknya buat newbie bisa
Dapat kesempatan dapat tategoi dengan varietas yang diinginkan dengan cara "instalment"
Ada feedback dari para dealer?? ( He he he ...maksa nih yee)

Terima kasih, Bravo Koi's!

----------


## Davkoi

> Suhu, Om Mod, Koisers,
> Ini mungkin terdengar agak seperti Ibu-ibu, tapi saya coba kasih usul terutama untuk newbie kayak saya yang punya budget terbatas He he he, disisi lain pingin punya koi bagus tapi kepentok budget,
> Gimana jika diadakan arisan koi terutama untuk jenis Gosanke yg menurut polling menempati rating tertinggi, mungkin dibuat per-region untuk 10-20 member
> Dimana mungkin para dealer mau mempelopori, karena sekarang sdh ada program Keeping contest, GO dan gimana kalau sekarang dibuat program arisan?
> Gimana Om Mod mau memfasilitasi?


Usulan bagus tuh , bro .   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

semoga didengar para dealer dan dapat terlaksana.  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Terima kasih Om Ajik, memang sepertinya hampir ga ada bedanya dgn GO, perbedaannya adalah dealer tidak perlu menyediakan ikan sebanyak jumlah peserta di awal,  dan dealer hanya akan mengeluarkan
> Ikan pada saat uang terkumpul, dan peserta bisa memilih varietas yg dikehendaki sesuai harga / nilai arisan.
> Karena perbulannya para dealer sdh mempunyai pasokan yg tetap utk masing2 varietas sesuai dengan  harga
> Yang sama dengan nilai arisan
> Memang permasalahan atau hal yang krusial disini adalah tidak ada jaminan uang terkumpul
> pada waktu yg ditetapkan.
> Jadi peserta harus datang di awal dengan data pribadi lengkap utk pertimbangan dealer/fasilitator.
> 
> Just an idea
> ...


Ide yang bagus, hanya masalahnya dealer blm tentu punya stok ikan dg kualitas dan harga yang sama setiap bulannya, tapi kita gulirkan aja, kali2 ada yg mau nangkep

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by Attar
> 
> Mungkin dibuat mekanismenya spt GO, jadi peserta cukup datang diawal ke dealer yg memfasilitasi dan selanjutnya pembayaran dilakukan melalui transfer selanjutnya
> Di awaal periode peserta ambil nmr undian dan koi dikirim sesuai undian dan harga termasuk ongkir.
> Atau ada masukan dari member lain untuk mekanisme atau cara yg lebih efektif dan lebih secure untuk semua.
>  Usulan lain??
> 
> 
> Biasanya dealer tidak mau ambil risiko karena menyangkut makhluk hidup. Mereka juga tidak mau ikan keluar dengan pembayaran di belakang
> ...


*Coba ajukan Alternatif*.
Arisan seperti ini mungkin bisa jalan kalau ada penjaminnya....bhs keren nya ..... Bandar...  ::  
semua peserta dapat ikan semua di awal ...(peserta happy)   ::  
Bandar bayar kontan ke Dealer.....(Dealer happy)   ::  
Peserta arisan bayar secara bulanan ke Bandar sebesar Harga ikan + Bunga + Biaya Arisan + Margin Bandar.....(bandar happy)   ::  
Biar seru seperti arisan .... dimodifikasi sbb:
Setiap bulan diadakan undian....yg keluar namanya ... bulan depan gak perlu bayar apa2 lagi ...langsung lunas...(yg dapat arisan happy)  ::  ....demikian seterusnya......misal : peserta 20 orang, harga ikan plus biaya2 ... 100, jangka waktu arisan 5 bulan,  setiap bulan diundi untuk satu orang....maka.... nama yg keluar bln I bayar 20 perak, bln II 40 perak, bln II  60 perak, bln ke IV 80 perak sedangkan sisanya (16 orang) bayar 100 perak... 
Permainannya nya bisa macem2 terserah kesepakatan....tentunya semua biaya ditanggung seluruh peserta (makanya biasanya yg dapet terakhir lebih banyak supaya beban biaya arisan tidak terlalu berat)

Regards
Tsa

----------


## Davkoi

pake Cicilan BCA 0% aja   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Ayo terus di kaji saja.

Kalao Showa/Shiro/Kohaku F1 grade A atau B ada tertarik kah? Kalau ada antusias serta animo, bisa di lanjuti dengan penetrasi action plan  :: 

G Koi berani membuat pembayaran di belakang untuk  Showa/Shiro/Kohaku F1 grade A atau B. Semua administarsi ke Dealer/Breeder di selesaikan dgn transaksi B2B. Lalu untuk distribusi dengan B2C.

Sistem nya secara sederhana terlintas seperti ini:
1. Calon peserta registrasi dahulu (Untuk checking grade dan setara quality di bantu tim majalah), membayar DP 10% dari harga Koi
2. Pembagian jatah Koi, 
No undian 1 berhak memilih koi di urutan ke 1 dan membayar di H+2 minggu (lunas)
No undian 2 berhak memilih koi di urutan ke 2 dan membayar di H+4 minggu (lunas)
No undian 3 berhak memilih koi di urutan ke 3 dan membayar di H+6 minggu (lunas)
dst.......

3. Sistem pricing.. Harga Koi Rp XXX (estimasi 300-500 rb)
Harga sudah termasuk 10% untuk Koi's, 10% untuk hadiah pemenang 1, 5% hadiah pemenang 2

Ada ide lain?

Terima kasih

G Koi

----------


## victor

panitia n moderator di siapkan.
ada yg mau mengajukan diri untuk menjabat?

----------


## Attar

> panitia n moderator di siapkan.
> ada yg mau mengajukan diri untuk menjabat?


Om, aku jadi participant aja deh..krn kan belum ada member ID lagipula aku masih amatiran and newbie

----------


## Attar

> panitia n moderator di siapkan.
> ada yg mau mengajukan diri untuk menjabat?



Btw nice avatar! jenis kuchibeni kohaku apa sanke om?

----------


## AirBiru

Menurut Saya kelanjutan ide ini tergantung tanggapan para Dealer.

Ya, contohnya dari G Koi, Om Glen.
Atau Om Glen bisa membuat suatu Pilot Project utk ini sehingga mungkin Dealer2 lain menjadi tertarik setelah melihat perkembangan Pilot Project ini.

----------


## Glenardo

Mnurutku dealer sih ok, selama bandar siap membayar semua di muka.
Cuma yah itu, hitungan bandar rumit, apalg kalo org ekonomi yang hitung.   ::  

Dari pada itu memang kudu di berikan suatu kesepakatan seia sekata modal saling percaya, apalg ide ini di cetuskan kali ini.

Paling tidak, misal: 
1. Bandar lempar berita30 ekor Showa F1 dari Farm X Grade A/B size 15-20 cm di lepas di harga 350 rb.
2. Tanpa foto , langsung mendaptar rame, bayar DP 10%
3. Bandar mencari ke Dealer2 untuk stock koi yang layak
4. Bandar bayar kontan ke Dealer
5. Posting foto koi di forum
6. Bandar kocok nomor undian
7.No undian 1 berhak memilih koi di urutan ke 1 dan membayar di H+2 minggu (lunas)
No undian 2 berhak memilih koi di urutan ke 2 dan membayar di H+4 minggu (lunas)
No undian 3 berhak memilih koi di urutan ke 3 dan membayar di H+6 minggu (lunas)
dst...
8. Pengiriman
9. T+ 6 bulan penjurian

Apa ada ide lebih jauh untuk model arisan ini?

----------


## Attar

Om Glen, Kois-ers,
Ide yg bagus, sekarang yg menjadi bottle neck dari arisan model ini adalah risk ada di bandar, 
Bagaimana kalau risk tersebut di share antara bandar, dealer dan peserta, dimana step 1 - 3 yang Om sampaikan ok tetap dijalankan
Hanya saja untuk step 4 bandar hanya bayar DP 50% dan sisanya yang 50% dibagi dua antara dealer dan peserta dengan
cara di masukkan sbg margin untuk dealer dan bandar hanya saja dibayarkan oleh peserta secara amortisasi selama masa arisan diatas harga dasar ikan dan ongkir tetapi kalau bisa pemilihan varietas bisa lebih fleksibel dan
sesuai keinginan peserta, step selanjutnya saya pikir bisa saja sesuai dengan ide Om Glen.

Kira kira siapa yg mau jadi sponsor/bandar ya?

Bravo Kois!

Attar
08111660025

----------


## adepe

> Mnurutku dealer sih ok, selama bandar siap membayar semua di muka.
> Cuma yah itu, hitungan bandar rumit, apalg kalo org ekonomi yang hitung.   
> 
> Dari pada itu memang kudu di berikan suatu kesepakatan seia sekata modal saling percaya, apalg ide ini di cetuskan kali ini.
> 
> Paling tidak, misal: 
> 1. Bandar lempar berita30 ekor Showa F1 dari Farm X Grade A/B size 15-20 cm di lepas di harga 350 rb.
> 2. Tanpa foto , langsung mendaptar rame, bayar DP 10%
> 3. Bandar mencari ke Dealer2 untuk stock koi yang layak
> ...


om kalo model begini, resiko terbesar ada di bandar... it's ok juga sih kalo bandar-nya rela  :: 
setuju dengan proses no 1 s.d 6, hanya sedikit usulan tentang pembayarannya, gimana jika pembayaran dilakukan per-bulan (or periode yg disetujui) yang dibarengi dengan kumpul-kumpul di rumah peserta berdasarkan urutan nomor undian arisan yg udah dilakukan...sekalian liat progress growth-nya...juga untuk memastikan antar peserta arisan saling berkomunikasi  :: 

cuma emang kendalanya lokasi, so mungkin hanya bisa diterapkan di region, kecuali kalo emang gak ada masalah dengan jarak n waktu ...

bukankah arisan sebenernya adalah kumpul-kumpul? hehehe...dan kalo kita ikut arisan, tetep aja bayar ampe periode arisan tsb habis...

----------


## Attar

Om Ade, Om Mod, Friends,
Memang risk ada di bandar, tetapi kita coba share ke semua pihak dan dimasukkan ke komponen harga dan nilai yg disetor oleh peserta setiap bulannya.
Untuk cara nya saya pikir sih ok2 aja kalu sekaligus kumpul2

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Coba tolong dibikinin modelnya.....
Harga koi berapa, varietasnya apa, dan minimal berapa peserta arisannya....
Trus, sistem kocoknya di depan? atau pas arisan?
ikan dikirim sekaligus di depan atau pas arisan?
jadwal pembayarannya bagaimana?
Feikoi dah saya kontak. Kalau mau shiro ogata yang belum terpilih dari GO: 
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4565&start=0
P Soegi oke aja, cuma mau dengar lebih jelas skemanya...
Jadi bisa gak dibikin model arisannya dari shiro - shiro itu?

----------


## h_andria

> Coba tolong dibikinin modelnya.....
> Harga koi berapa, varietasnya apa, dan minimal berapa peserta arisannya....
> Trus, sistem kocoknya di depan? atau pas arisan?
> ikan dikirim sekaligus di depan atau pas arisan?
> jadwal pembayarannya bagaimana?
> Feikoi dah saya kontak. Kalau mau shiro ogata yang belum terpilih dari GO: 
> http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4565&start=0
> P Soegi oke aja, cuma mau dengar lebih jelas skemanya...
> Jadi bisa gak dibikin model arisannya dari shiro - shiro itu?


wah seru juga nih...
kisaran harganya berapaan ya...  ::   apakah sama dengan GO kemarin???

----------


## Glenardo

> Coba tolong dibikinin modelnya.....
> Harga koi berapa, varietasnya apa, dan minimal berapa peserta arisannya....
> Trus, sistem kocoknya di depan? atau pas arisan?
> ikan dikirim sekaligus di depan atau pas arisan?
> jadwal pembayarannya bagaimana?
> Feikoi dah saya kontak. Kalau mau shiro ogata yang belum terpilih dari GO: 
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4565&start=0
> P Soegi oke aja, cuma mau dengar lebih jelas skemanya...
> Jadi bisa gak dibikin model arisannya dari shiro - shiro itu?



Asieeek dealer siap jadi Bandar juga tuh.... Om Imoetzz okeh, Tapi jangan Shiro dunxxx   ::   Shusui atau Tancho gpp deh rentang harga shusui yang dulu

_Jeritan hati tak kunjung henti_

----------


## adepe

> Coba tolong dibikinin modelnya.....
> Harga koi berapa, varietasnya apa, dan minimal berapa peserta arisannya....
> Trus, sistem kocoknya di depan? atau pas arisan?
> ikan dikirim sekaligus di depan atau pas arisan?
> jadwal pembayarannya bagaimana?
> Feikoi dah saya kontak. Kalau mau shiro ogata yang belum terpilih dari GO: 
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4565&start=0
> P Soegi oke aja, cuma mau dengar lebih jelas skemanya...
> Jadi bisa gak dibikin model arisannya dari shiro - shiro itu?


idealnya sih pengocokan ikan & pengiriman dilakukan di depan ya...
soalnya kalo gak gitu, dealer juga menggung resiko keeping ikan dong...

pembayaran yg dilakukan di waktu arisan, atau kalo suka yg surprise, pas arisan dilakukan pengocokan untuk memilih tuan rumah arisan berikutnya  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Maap,AKu membalikan pertanyaan ini pada Sub Regional yang ada. Jadi bicara balik pada Basic nya deh   ::  

Kalo mao visit to visit, subregional nya harus kuat dan ada animo partisipan. Apa aku salah?Maap kalo ga fokus.

Thanks

----------


## adepe

> Maap,AKu membalikan pertanyaan ini pada Sub Regional yang ada. Jadi bicara balik pada Basic nya deh   
> 
> Kalo mao visit to visit, subregional nya harus kuat dan ada animo partisipan. Apa aku salah?Maap kalo ga fokus.
> 
> Thanks


arisan jelas butuh animo & komitmen yg sangat besar dari partisipan  :: 
n kalo gak pake visit or kumpul, kayaknya namanya bukan arisan deh om...
tapi beli ikan dicicil/digilir doang hehehe...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Hari ini terakhir pilih - pilih koi ya...
> Koi yang belum terpilih tetap akan di grow bareng...
> Bagi yang berminat boleh saja, tapi tidak diikutsertakan dalam GO ya...
> Atau mau dibuatkan arisan saja? 
> viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5341
> Kali - kali p soegi berminat....   
> 
> ...


Nah, tuh sudah ada lampu hijau dari P Soegi. Minat? Silakan disusun formatnya, yang penting happy, seru dan lucu (syarat dari p Soegi)

----------


## steamkoi

> Coba tolong dibikinin modelnya.....
> Harga koi berapa, varietasnya apa, dan minimal berapa peserta arisannya....
> Trus, sistem kocoknya di depan? atau pas arisan?
> ikan dikirim sekaligus di depan atau pas arisan?
> jadwal pembayarannya bagaimana?
> Feikoi dah saya kontak. Kalau mau shiro ogata yang belum terpilih dari GO: 
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4565&start=0
> P Soegi oke aja, cuma mau dengar lebih jelas skemanya...
> Jadi bisa gak dibikin model arisannya dari shiro - shiro itu?


Wwahh mantapp!! lumayan ada arisan koi  ::  jadi ada alesan untuk beli koi lagi  ::  heheh

----------


## Attar

Om Mod, KOIs-ers,
Syukurlah gayung bersambut..thanks to Om Mod, dealers tuk tanggapan positive atas saran yang saya ajukan ke forum, sekedar mengusulkan format arisan sesuai feedback yang masuk

1.Penetapan harga/nilai arisan oleh fasilitator/bandar (Dapat dilakukan sepihak oleh fasilitator/bandar atau hasil polling - step ini bisa dilakukan diawal untuk alternative b /bila harga ditetapkan sepihak oleh bandar atau menjadi step 2 bila berdasarkan polling/vote/kesepakatan)  
(Alternative a, fleksibilitas pemilihan varietas/nilai arisan/ikan  yang dikehendaki-jika ada fasilitator/bandar tersendiri ) Pendaftaran peserta berikut polling varietas yang dikehendaki)
Lalu fasilitator/bandar mencari varietas ikan yang dikehendaki ke dealer

(Alternative b, sesuai dengan stock yang ada di dealer- jika dealer juga bertindak sebagai fasilitator/bandar) Dealer mengeluarkan foto2 ikan yang akan dijadikan objek arisan
Berikut harga (telah termasuk margin utk dealer dan bandar (sesuai usulan saya sebelumnya)
Dilanjutkan dengan pendaftaran peserta

2.Pembelian/pembayaran dilakukan oleh bandar ke dealer sesuai B2B Agreement yang disepakati

3.Pengambilan nomor undian dengan pembayaran DP bond atau sebagai jaminan buat bandar (10%) oleh peserta ke fasilitator/bandar dan DP bond ini bisa juga dijadikan hadiah buat Grand Champion diakhir masa arisan (tolong didiskusikan, sekedar usul)

4.Step 3 diatas, bisa juga dilakukan secara surprise pada saat kocok undian-bila model ini yg dipilih maka fasilitator/bandar sebenarnya tidak perlu menyediakan semua ikan diawal

5.Arisan dilaksanakan sesuai dengan undian, bila ikan diserahkan diawal maka visit dilakukan sambil melihat perkembangan ikan dan diskusi, fun game etc e terserah ....he he

Step 5 diatas, dilakukan untuk sama sama melihat ikan diserahkan dan masuk karantina 

Maaf penulisan posting saya agak berantakan, krn saya posting ga lwt komputer.

.Ohon maaf atas "kelancangan" saya newbie (sudah gitu belum punya nmr ID lagi..). yang kasih usul usil ini 
Tapi saya salut sama forum ini walau usul dari anak bawang tapi ditanggapi positif.

Bravo KOI's!

----------


## Attar

Adakah perkembangan selanjutnya...?  ::

----------


## Davkoi

paling siip cicilan BCA 0% lah   ::  
jadi ngak ngrepotin Bandar   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Adakah perkembangan selanjutnya...?


Belum ada dealer yang makan nih, om attar...
Sabar ya... atau Davkoi malah mau jadi pionir   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by Attar
> 
> Adakah perkembangan selanjutnya...? 
> 
> 
> Belum ada dealer yang makan nih, om attar...
> Sabar ya... atau Davkoi malah mau jadi pionir


Tunggu tgl mainnya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mantaff om David,
Majalah sudah gak sabar nih buat ekspose....  ::

----------


## Attar

Om Ajik, Om David, Dealers N Friends...
Terima kasih atas tanggapan positif usul saya, terlepas dari pro-kon atas usul ini mudah2an bisa jadi wacana baru dalam menghidupkan per-koi-an kita, 
disamping lebih memberikan kesempatan seluasnya para newbie belajar keeping koi yang berkwalitas dan untuk dealer bisa lebih penetrasi ke segment yg lebih luas tanpa harus menafikan unsur komersial nya..
Salut untuk KOI's

Bravo KOI's!

----------

